# Fall season wish list



## Danny (Mar 24, 2005)

I am sure this will end up expanding....but anyway. I propose we discuss what our ONE top purchase for the fall season will/might be.

Mine is a medium gray O'Connell's shetland.


----------



## FiscalDean (Dec 10, 2011)

I'm planning on a MTM suit in a brown herringbone tweed. I'd also like to get a brown flannel Prince of Wales but she who must be obeyed probably won't go for a second MTM this year.


----------



## tgadd (Sep 20, 2012)

A good wool coat. Can't decide if I want a pea coat, duffel coat, overcoat, topcoat; but I'll figure it out.


----------



## seathingie (Jan 7, 2011)

I'd like a pair of Alden boots.


----------



## ArtVandalay (Apr 29, 2010)

Clark's Desert Boots
Grey Shetland
Green Corduroy sack coat
Navy Peacoat


----------



## Trip English (Dec 22, 2008)

Vests & camp mocs


----------



## firedancer (Jan 11, 2011)

More fairisle. 
And not the Brooks $300 chinese kind.


----------



## Billax (Sep 26, 2011)

Trip English said:


> Vests & camp mocs


I'm with you on vests, though we may have entirely different things in mind. I want 6-button, no lapel, solid color vests to wear with sports coats and blazers. I have some country 5 button vests and some vests with lapels, but all my old 6 button vests have worn out (hard to believe) or gotten Goodwilled in one bout or another with excess avoirdupois.


----------



## Trip English (Dec 22, 2008)

We're talking about the same thing. I'd like to acquire a few with lapels one day, but I'd hardly wear them and I'm trying not to stock up on exotics right now. I'd also like to get a pale yellow cashmere (maybe wool) button down sweater vest. Other colors to follow.


----------



## hookem12387 (Dec 29, 2009)

I should get something other than a blue sportcoat/blazer for work. I'm not sure exactly what, yet. I thought about a tweed, but it stays so warm here. I think it'll happen during Brooks corporate sale, since I didn't get to the F&F this weekend, whatever it ends up being.


----------



## roman totale XVII (Sep 18, 2009)

Gray flannels. Probably O'Connells.


----------



## unmodern (Aug 10, 2009)

Possibly a pair of new khakis. I like the J. Crew classic fit, although the waist is a tad oversized for me and I'm looking to move up to a slightly fuller cut. Does anyone have strong opinions between Brooks Brothers, Lands End, and LL Bean? Bills and Orvis are out of my league pricewise.


----------



## leisureclass (Jan 31, 2011)

To actually get all of my colder weather stuff tailored. So many pants to cuff and tweed jackets to adjust.


----------



## Brio1 (May 13, 2010)

A Barbour jacket. And a jug (i.e., the 1.75L bottle with a handle) of Johnnie Walker Black. (It "travels" well.) :icon_smile:


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

^^
My Barbour jacket is off for re waxing. Beyond that, I quite literally want for nothing, but I keep coming upon bargains that I can't bear to pass-up! :crazy: I suppose my wish list for the fall season is for just a continuation of "the thrill of the hunt!"


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

A three piece MTM in navy herringbone with peak lapels, working cuffs, a ticket pocket and boutonniere cord an inch below the lapel button hole.


----------



## Trip English (Dec 22, 2008)

unmodern said:


> Possibly a pair of new khakis. I like the J. Crew classic fit, although the waist is a tad oversized for me and I'm looking to move up to a slightly fuller cut. Does anyone have strong opinions between Brooks Brothers, Lands End, and LL Bean? Bills and Orvis are out of my league pricewise.


I'm moving into a fuller leg myself. The J.Crew classic fit isn't bad, but their fabric quality has taken a dive in recent years and reminds me very much of the current Dockers. They have a synthetic quality to them despite being cotton. I like khakis that have a little character to the fabric. Rugby have been my favorites for material, but I want a better leg line. I tried on some LE tailored fit and they're a great compromise. Not full, but about the same as J.Crew's classic fit and a pretty good material and construction. They're on sale right now for about $30 and free shipping as always so you can't go wrong. If they work out I'll probably get future pairs un-hemmed and put cuffs on them myself.


----------



## Mississippi Mud (Oct 15, 2009)

Trip English said:


> I'm moving into a fuller leg myself. The J.Crew classic fit isn't bad, but their fabric quality has taken a dive in recent years and reminds me very much of the current Dockers. They have a synthetic quality to them despite being cotton. I like khakis that have a little character to the fabric. Rugby have been my favorites for material, but I want a better leg line. I tried on some LE tailored fit and they're a great compromise. Not full, but about the same as J.Crew's classic fit and a pretty good material and construction. They're on sale right now for about $30 and free shipping as always so you can't go wrong. If they work out I'll probably get future pairs un-hemmed and put cuffs on them myself.


What happened to the wholesale conversion to Syd Mashburn? How did those work out for you anyway?


----------



## Trip English (Dec 22, 2008)

Sid's pants never worked for me. They had similar problems to the M3. Snug around the bottom and voluminous around the calf. The shirts are still my current favorite, though. The fit is somewhere between RL Custom Fit and Brooks Classic Fit.


----------



## Dieu et les Dames (Jul 18, 2012)

Alden boots, or a pair of wingtip boots from BB. They're supposed to come out in October. Perhaps in alignment with the Corporate Sale? Fingers crossed.


----------



## bd79cc (Dec 20, 2006)

Brio1 said:


> A Barbour jacket.


I bought a Made In England Gamefair this weekend:

The Orvis store where I bought the Gamefair had the Rustic-colored version on sale for $100.00 off. I opted for the olive Gamefair because the hood and zip-in vest from my Classic Beaufort are the same color and are lined in the same plaid.

Also, I bought one of these:

The hat is made in the USA and done in a deep rich solid black heavyweight wool. A very nice item - much nicer than I expected.


----------



## BiffBiffster (Jul 2, 2012)

https://www.shetland-handknits.co.uk/images/prince2.jpg

Wishing for the sweater rather than the cap or dog.


----------



## oxford cloth button down (Jan 1, 2012)

Duffle coat that looks good on my short frame

Tweed Jacket

Cords - Acorn & Green 

As I start this list I realize how long it really is, so, I will stop here.


----------



## Brio1 (May 13, 2010)

bd79cc said:


> I bought a Made In England Gamefair this weekend:
> 
> The Orvis store where I bought the Gamefair had the Rustic-colored version on sale for $100.00 off. I opted for the olive Gamefair because the hood and zip-in vest from my Classic Beaufort are the same color and are lined in the same plaid.
> 
> ...


I'm interested in the Beaufort. Which jacket do you like best? (I also like your Gamefair.)

Are you a choo-choo train enthusiast? :icon_smile_big:


----------



## CdnTrad (May 27, 2012)

-Navy Blue Barbour Liddesdale
-White and Blue JPress Flap-Pocket OCBDs
-Tan 14-Wale Brooks Bros Milano Cords
-Dark Brown Desert Boots


----------



## bd79cc (Dec 20, 2006)

Brio1 said:


> I'm interested in the Beaufort. Which jacket do you like best? (I also like your Gamefair.)
> 
> Are you a choo-choo train enthusiast? :icon_smile_big:


Both are outstanding jackets. Two of Barbour's best, in my opinion!

I like the extra 2 to 2-1/2 inches of length of the Gamefair. You get the impression of extra room with the Gamefair, but if you were to lay a size C46 Beaufort atop an XL Gamefair, you'd see that they're exactly the same size, save for the length.

The two jackets seem designed for somewhat different purposes. The Beaufort uses either 6 oz. Thornproof fabric available in several colors or an olive 6 oz. Sylkoil fabric. The Gamefair uses Durawax, a heavier version of Sylkoil, also olive in color. But the Beaufort comes with a full-length, fully-sleeved plaid cotton liner, along with a nylon-lined game pocket at the lower rear of the jacket, serviced by a zipper near each side seam. This makes for lots of layers in certain parts of the jacket, which ends up with a good heft.

Even though the Gamefair has a heavier outer shell, the interior is much more lightly finished. The plaid cotton liner extends only to the waist and shoulders of the jacket; the sleeves and skirt are lined with a thin, tough, high-quality nylon material. A large nylon snap-pocket is built into the Gamefair at the left front of the skirt. Both jackets have a zippered breast pocket hidden under the front storm flap. And both jackets seem, by heft, to weigh the same.

I envisage using the Gamefair either with a light sweater as a rain shell or windbreaker in cool weather or, hooded, mufflered, and stuffed with a liner, fleece, and/or down vest, as heavy-duty-blowing-snow-and-sleet protection. My Beaufort I'll use for everything else. My recommendation: unless you're tall (over 6'-0") or want the extra length, go with the Beaufort. In the end, it's a bit more versatile than the Gamefair. Also, I recommend buying the hood. It'll make you very happy the first time you're caught in a cold rain or sleet!

Also: Filson Mackinaw Cap + Pointer Blue Denim Barn Coat = "Are you a train guy?"

No, I don't work for a railroad. But I am something of a budding train enthusiast!


----------



## phyrpowr (Aug 30, 2009)

A pair of moleskin trousers, if I can find them in a b&m to try on. Pretty well set for colder weather otherwise (and it can't get here fast enough)


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays (Jul 29, 2007)

-better fitting guncheck tweed jacket
-dark brown herringbone tweed jacket
-a decent pair of rough fall shoes that can take some abuse, I'm thinking Trickers.


-like the rest of you, the perfect pair of khakis
I've given up on M3s and Rugby (too slim at top, and too short a rise) I'm back to wearing Polo prospects.


----------



## Danny (Mar 24, 2005)

Thom Browne's Schooldays said:


> -better fitting guncheck tweed jacket
> -dark brown herringbone tweed jacket
> -a decent pair of rough fall shoes that can take some abuse, I'm thinking Trickers.
> 
> ...


Yeah I have to admit, after trying a bunch of different khakis, Polo actually fits me the best too. I have a few pair that I wear all the time and they have lasted over 4 years so far and going strong, not bad.


----------



## Brio1 (May 13, 2010)

bd79cc said:


> Both are outstanding jackets. Two of Barbour's best, in my opinion!
> 
> I like the extra 2 to 2-1/2 inches of length of the Gamefair. You get the impression of extra room with the Gamefair, but if you were to lay a size C46 Beaufort atop an XL Gamefair, you'd see that they're exactly the same size, save for the length.
> 
> ...


Thank you for the well-articulated and detailed response. A representative from Barbour (in a sense, the customer is better suited for this) could not have done a better job. I'm am tall at 6'4" and thin. Most of my height is in the legs at about a 36inch inseam. I would like to acquire the Beaufort for my first Barbour, but I have to size up in order to increase the length of the jacket and therefore making it big around the shoulders for my frame. I'm debating between a 44 and 46. What do you suggest? Thanks again.


----------



## CMDC (Jan 31, 2009)

My fall wish--and this has been a constant spring, summer, and winter wish--is a dark green sack blazer. It is my white whale. I have bought two in the past--one via ebay and one here on the exchange--and neither have fit. There are two on Newton St. Vintage that are tantalizingly close but that I fear will still be too big in the chest. The thrifts have been barren. I know that at some point I'm probably going to have to bite the bullet and pay full freight but a boy can dream.


----------



## dkoernert (May 31, 2011)

Barbour Beaufort, AE Daltons in Walnut, Shell Longwings (don't really have a brand preference)


----------



## roman totale XVII (Sep 18, 2009)

CMDC said:


> There are two on Newton St. Vintage that are tantalizingly close but that I fear will still be too big in the chest.


I've bought from Zack in the past and he's very helpful. Given that he works at the Andover Shop, he could probably give you a very educated opinion about if the jackets could be tailored.


----------



## hardline_42 (Jan 20, 2010)

Trip English said:


> Sid's pants never worked for me. They had similar problems to the M3. Snug around the bottom and voluminous around the calf. The shirts are still my current favorite, though. The fit is somewhere between RL Custom Fit and Brooks Classic Fit.


One of these days, I'm gonna have to post a DIY tutorial on how to alter a pair of pants. These days, all I care about when buying pants is a decent rise and quality materials/construction (made in USA is a plus). If you can cuff a pair of pants, you can narrow a leg all the way through the hip, take in a seat, waist etc. with just a home sewing machine and a free evening.


----------



## filfoster (Aug 23, 2011)

Oldsarge said:


> A three piece MTM in navy herringbone with peak lapels, working cuffs, a ticket pocket and boutonniere cord an inch below the lapel button hole.


My first suit from Indy Magnoli was this very suit, except for the ticket pocket and boutinniere cord. Have never actually worn it. What's your size? I might be able to hook you up.


----------



## Reptilicus (Dec 14, 2004)

I'm eyeing the camel hair polo coat at O'Connell's.


----------



## bd79cc (Dec 20, 2006)

Brio1 said:


> Thank you for the well-articulated and detailed response. A representative from Barbour (in a sense, the customer is better suited for this) could not have done a better job. I'm am tall at 6'4" and thin. Most of my height is in the legs at about a 36inch inseam. I would like to acquire the Beaufort for my first Barbour, but I have to size up in order to increase the length of the jacket and therefore making it big around the shoulders for my frame. I'm debating between a 44 and 46. What do you suggest? Thanks again.


You're welcome, Brio!

I'm 6'-0", and have a 46" chest and a 40" waist - about as stout as a man my height can get without having a belly. My Beaufort, size 46, allows a Norwegian sweater or a down vest underneath with no tightness and plenty of room for movement. The sleeves are very slightly long, which helps keep my wrists and forearms covered while I'm in action.

Since you're tall, I'd size the Beaufort up so both jacket and sleeve length fall where you want them to. You want the jacket loose rather than snug, so you can fit any kind of insulating garment under it and still have freedom of movement.

This Member is about 6'-2" and thin. His Barbour Border fits him correctly:

https://askandyaboutclothes.com/com...bour-Jacket-fit-me-properly&highlight=barbour

P.S.: If you feel as though the size 46 Beaufort would be too large for you, then maybe the Border, with its extra length, may deserve a look.


----------



## bd79cc (Dec 20, 2006)

hardline_42 said:


> One of these days, I'm gonna have to post a DIY tutorial on how to alter a pair of pants. These days, all I care about when buying pants is a decent rise and quality materials/construction (made in USA is a plus). If you can cuff a pair of pants, you can narrow a leg all the way through the hip, take in a seat, waist etc. with just a home sewing machine and a free evening.


That's a great idea, hardline - and so very much to the point of this Forum. IMHO, our enthusiasm for clothing also suggests a vital interest in properly maintaining our treasures. Whether it means a temporary patch job, making bow ties out of old wide neckties, or, yes, altering coats, pants, or shirts, having some skill with needle, thread and machine can only enhance our Trad enjoyment.


----------



## hardline_42 (Jan 20, 2010)

bd79cc said:


> That's a great idea, hardline - and so very much to the point of this Forum. IMHO, our enthusiasm for clothing also suggests a vital interest in properly maintaining our treasures. Whether it means a temporary patch job, making bow ties out of old wide neckties, or, yes, altering coats, pants, or shirts, having some skill with needle, thread and machine can only enhance our Trad enjoyment.


Thank you, bd. I actually started taking pictures last night for a tutorial. Hopefully, it'll be up in the next few days.


----------



## Billax (Sep 26, 2011)

hardline_42 said:


> Thank you, bd. I actually started taking pictures last night for a tutorial. Hopefully, it'll be up in the next few days.


A tutorial would be much appreciated, hardline. I've been eyeballing sewing machines lately, but a tutorial would help me figure out the kind of machine I'd need.


----------



## The Rambler (Feb 18, 2010)

A 3 piece suit of salt and pepper Donegal tweed, made by my local tailor, or, if I can arrange a sufficient number of trips to NYC, by Paul Winston. It's been over 10 years since I bought a suit, so I think I can rationalize the expense.


----------



## Orgetorix (May 20, 2005)

My fall wish is for the Meermin shells I ordered in mid-summer to arrive.


----------



## Ekphrastic (Oct 4, 2009)

Heavy, light gray flannel trousers. Why doesn't anyone make sub-$100 heavy flannels, dangit?


----------



## hardline_42 (Jan 20, 2010)

Ekphrastic said:


> Heavy, light gray flannel trousers. Why doesn't anyone make sub-$100 heavy flannels, dangit?


You can easily find VERY heavy flannel trousers under $100. I'm talking 24 and 28oz wool. It's finding that sweet spot between paper thin flannel and wearing a Filson double mack on your legs that's tough.


----------



## Ekphrastic (Oct 4, 2009)

Please, educate me. I WANT to wear a Filson double mack on my legs. However, it seems like getting them in a semi-professional style (not "hunting" clothes) is the problem. By all means, please give me some suggestions, 'cause I'm not having any luck.


----------



## rwaldron (Jun 22, 2012)

I hope to get an O'Connells Navy blazer soon, but will wait at least until it is cool enough to wear a non linen blazer. (I thought we were close, but it looks like it'll be in the 90s again on Thursday).


----------



## hardline_42 (Jan 20, 2010)

Ekphrastic said:


> Please, educate me. I WANT to wear a Filson double mack on my legs. However, it seems like getting them in a semi-professional style (not "hunting" clothes) is the problem. By all means, please give me some suggestions, 'cause I'm not having any luck.


Unfortunately, "hunting" clothes is really all you're going to find. I think that, as long as they're not cargo pants or bibs, they can be tailored to look like normal, really thick trousers. I've had my eye on a pair of Codet "Woodsman" wool pants in charcoal plaid and "8 pointers" in hunter green. They're made in Canada and look like they just might be the ticket. If I decide to get a pair, I'll make sure to review them.


----------



## Billax (Sep 26, 2011)

The Rambler said:


> A 3 piece suit of salt and pepper Donegal tweed, made by my local tailor, or, if I can arrange a sufficient number of trips to NYC, by Paul Winston. It's been over 10 years since I bought a suit, so I think I can rationalize the expense.


Now that would be a stunner! Have you made a decision on the cloth?


----------



## tgadd (Sep 20, 2012)

tgadd said:


> A good wool coat. Can't decide if I want a pea coat, duffel coat, overcoat, topcoat; but I'll figure it out.


Bought a Gloverall duffel for $60 shipped of ebay. Should be in sometime this week.

New wish list is :

Cap Toe Shells - boots or shoes, burgundy coloring
Corduroy pants
Reversible Raincoat (with tweed on the inside)


----------



## L-feld (Dec 3, 2011)

CMDC said:


> My fall wish--and this has been a constant spring, summer, and winter wish--is a dark green sack blazer. It is my white whale. I have bought two in the past--one via ebay and one here on the exchange--and neither have fit. There are two on Newton St. Vintage that are tantalizingly close but that I fear will still be too big in the chest. The thrifts have been barren. I know that at some point I'm probably going to have to bite the bullet and pay full freight but a boy can dream.


Hardwick sells dark green blazers and you can special order it in a sack cut for under $300.

My wish list is primarily flannel trousers in medium grey, charcoal and a light brown or taupe.

I would also like a pair of moleskins in olive.


----------



## Semper Jeep (Oct 11, 2011)

I'm in the market for an unstructured blue flannel sportcoat. I haven't yet seen one I like (in my price range) but I can picture it in my mind. I've also been meaning to pick up a black and white hearingbone or houndstooth sportcoat since I outgrew my old one a few years ago - this may be the season I finally replace it.

Other than that, no major purchases planned. I just need to take some old items in to the tailor.


----------



## AJM (Oct 8, 2012)

I suppose my wish list is just what is in my signature, except that I don't really need the shirts as I have a bunch of dress shirts in my closet. A nice pair of earbuds would be good too.


----------



## Jack1425 (Sep 19, 2008)

Some Lambswool crewneck sweaters, (getting rather bored with my V-neck's) and some vests along the same vein as Trip and Billax.. The vests are so much easier to layer under a jacket. Also on the radar is a really nice cardigan, either lambswool or camel hair. My holy grail for the season, a pair of PTB's in shell.. I think, reading over my post the overall theme for me this fall is to bolster my "casual" wardrobe.


----------



## eyedoc2180 (Nov 19, 2006)

A Barbour or Filson, not sure, and the test drive at Orvis will tell. I am thankful that this dilemma is one of my biggest problems.


----------



## hardline_42 (Jan 20, 2010)

eyedoc2180 said:


> A Barbour or Filson, not sure, and the test drive at Orvis will tell. I am thankful that this dilemma is one of my biggest problems.


Two very different coats for different purposes (assuming both are waxed cotton). If you're heading down to the Orvis in Marlton to try on Barbours, their service is exceptional, in my experience.


----------



## eyedoc2180 (Nov 19, 2006)

hardline_42 said:


> Two very different coats for different purposes (assuming both are waxed cotton). If you're heading down to the Orvis in Marlton to try on Barbours, their service is exceptional, in my experience.


No Filson in Marlton. :icon_pale: I am headed for 44th and 5th next week. Appreciating the differences as described, I want to try both before buying.


----------



## NathanielD (Oct 18, 2012)

My fall wish list;

- Another pair of chinos that actually fit (I have 3 pairs of Eddie Bauer chinos all the same size and fit, but only 1 fits "right")
- A pair of grey wool trousers
- A tweed / gun check jacket
- A few bow ties (really want to learn to tie one)

(BTW My sizes are as follows; pants 37x34, jacket 42L-44L, 17 neck)


----------



## Hayek (Jun 20, 2006)

I'm a bit cleaned out at the moment: I just spent >$200 on re-finishing some AE shoes and $50 on finally getting the sleeves lengthened on my dad's old Press overcoat. Also just picked up 2 pairs of Bills in anticipation of my new job (I had a serious khaki shortage), and I couldn't stop myself from picking up a belt and a tie from my first trip to Eddie Jacobs recently.

Planning on holding off on anything else until after the holidays. That said, a pair of worsted wool gray flannels, black loafers (AE or Alden), and a pair of brown/cordovan bluchers (probably AE Leeds) are near the top of my list. I'm getting to the point where my bases are mostly covered and I'd rather save my pennies for the occasional large purchase.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

A Bushmaster AR-15, chambered in a .308 cal., for use in concert with my freshly rewaxed Barbour jacket. It's time to pursue the ever abundant white tail bucks with something other than a .243 cal bolt action or a .308 cal BLR. Valid argument or simply a shallow excuse for buying a new toy? :icon_scratch:


----------



## Barnavelt (Jul 31, 2012)

I feel like I am writing to Santa. I suppose making lists is the next best thing to whining I cannot afford any of these things at this time...
*Shetlands, leaning towards light blue, yellow, and shades of red at this point. 
*Vintage tweed suit, although I suspect I will end up having to go to Bookster or the like when I can afford it. 
*Wool windowpane trousers. 
*AE Daltons in walnut calfskin. 
*Alden LHS in Ravello shell.. a boy can dream can he not?


----------



## Trad-ish (Feb 19, 2011)

eagle2250 said:


> A Bushmaster AR-15, chambered in a .308 cal., for use in concert with my freshly rewaxed Barbour jacket. It's time to pursue the ever abundant white tail bucks with something other than a .243 cal bolt action or a .308 cal BLR. Valid argument or simply a shallow excuse for buying a new toy? :icon_scratch:


I like the way you think. Don't overlook the Armalite in .308 as it has good reviews as well iirc. Also, have you looked at the .300 Blackout? You can retain your lower receiver and mags and just switch the upper receiver group if you want to go back to .223.


----------



## hardline_42 (Jan 20, 2010)

eagle2250 said:


> A Bushmaster AR-15, chambered in a .308 cal., for use in concert with my freshly rewaxed Barbour jacket. It's time to pursue the ever abundant white tail bucks with something other than a .243 cal bolt action or a .308 cal BLR. Valid argument or simply a shallow excuse for buying a new toy? :icon_scratch:


Just be thankful you live in a state where it's legal to hunt with a centerfire rifle. My "deer special" is a single shot, break-action, 20ga slug gun.


----------



## NathanielD (Oct 18, 2012)

Where I live in Wisco used to be slug only, but last year or the year before it switched over to rifle. I still use my 16ga bolt action. It keeps me from taking "hope and a prayer" shots that I know will never hit.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Trad-ish said:


> I like the way you think. Don't overlook the Armalite in .308 as it has good reviews as well iirc. Also, have you looked at the .300 Blackout? You can retain your lower receiver and mags and just switch the upper receiver group if you want to go back to .223.


Indeed, Armalite offers a credible option and as I recall from my shopping for an .223 AR-15. Alas, I opted for the Colt offering and paid a few more bucks, as a result.  I'm not familiar with the .300 Blackout, but will do a bit of research...thanks for the suggestion. An AR-15 chambered for .308 rounds should prove to be an incredible brush gun!



hardline_42 said:


> Just be thankful you live in a state where it's legal to hunt with a centerfire rifle. My "deer special" is a single shot, break-action, 20ga slug gun.


LOL. Alas, living on that population dense East coast does present a few limitations. Although, a 20ga slug will drop a deer in a heartbeat. I've been trying to talk you into coming out here and becoming a Hoosier! However, the very best deer hunting I have ever enjoyed were the years I was assigned on the AFROTC staff at Mississippi State University. Their limit used to be a deer a day, for each day of the hunting season. Has that changed?


----------



## halbydurzell (Aug 19, 2012)

- A MTM suit. I'm probably going to Suit Supply in SoHo for this as I've heard decent things about their materials and their price is right. I have a formal wedding to attend on new years eve and this will be my first ever suit. Don't ask how old I am. 

- Get my harris tweed coat taken in

-a decent fitting shetland or just go to town dryer-wise on my current shetland to shrink it up

There's a 30% off Lands End sale right now so I was debating some flannel lined chinos, but it just doesn't get cold enough around here to justify them and I would be dying in my office where our heat is either off or set at a bazillion degrees farenheit.


----------



## The Rambler (Feb 18, 2010)

Billax said:


> Now that would be a stunner! Have you made a decision on the cloth?


The Molloy page you recently posted was very helpful.


----------



## eyedoc2180 (Nov 19, 2006)

hardline_42 said:


> Two very different coats for different purposes (assuming both are waxed cotton). If you're heading down to the Orvis in Marlton to try on Barbours, their service is exceptional, in my experience.


Just following up on this one, as Marlton Orvis does not stock Filson. I went into NYC with the Filson intention. Quality and features were just great, but the Weekender simply didn't fit as well as the Beaufort. The Mackinaw Cruiser was nice, but did not seem as warm as I had anticipated. Maybe next time. So, Barbour it is. It's like automobiles--you think you might have trouble deciding, but the test drive tells you immediately. Paul at the 44th and 5th store was awesome in his service, with knowledge and patience that you don't always find.


----------



## tocqueville (Nov 15, 2009)

eyedoc2180 said:


> Just following up on this one, as Marlton Orvis does not stock Filson. I went into NYC with the Filson intention. Quality and features were just great, but the Weekender simply didn't fit as well as the Beaufort. The Mackinaw Cruiser was nice, but did not seem as warm as I had anticipated. Maybe next time. So, Barbour it is. It's like automobiles--you think you might have trouble deciding, but the test drive tells you immediately. Paul at the 44th and 5th store was awesome in his service, with knowledge and patience that you don't always find.


I wish I had had the same experience. I spent two hours at Orvis on Friday trying on the beaufort, the weekender, and the cruiser...only to walk out with a pair of gloves. I liked and want all three. The Barbour's more comfortable at the price of being more tent-like...I also like the slash/pocket handwarmers. But it's definitely a "look," and I'm not sure if it's for me. This will sound strange, but I imagine feeling self-conscious in the Barbour. I really like the Filson yet don't quite love it, in part because I'm not sure where it fits in, style-wise, perhaps because of its clear work-wear heritage. Plus my wife insists that I get the black, and I generally don't like black clothing.

Does this makes sense: I liked the Barbour better but am ambivalent about what I perceive to be a costumey-like aspect to it (this is my preppy costume), but I liked the idea of the Filson more.

I did really like the Cruiser...couldn't tell how warm it really is. Filson now makes them with lighter wool than before, so past exeperience of other owners might not be relevant.


----------



## BiffBiffster (Jul 2, 2012)

tocqueville said:


> I wish I had had the same experience. I spent two hours at Orvis on Friday trying on the beaufort, the weekender, and the cruiser...only to walk out with a pair of gloves. I liked and want all three. The Barbour's more comfortable at the price of being more tent-like...I also like the slash/pocket handwarmers. But it's definitely a "look," and I'm not sure if it's for me. This will sound strange, but I imagine feeling self-conscious in the Barbour. I really like the Filson yet don't quite love it, in part because I'm not sure where it fits in, style-wise, perhaps because of its clear work-wear heritage. Plus my wife insists that I get the black, and I generally don't like black clothing.
> 
> Does this makes sense: I liked the Barbour better but am ambivalent about what I perceive to be a costumey-like aspect to it (this is my preppy costume), but I liked the idea of the Filson more.
> 
> I did really like the Cruiser...couldn't tell how warm it really is. Filson now makes them with lighter wool than before, so past exeperience of other owners might not be relevant.


I had the same experience as you. I was out to buy a Barbour and/or a Filson and spent a good amount of time at the local Orvis trying them on. But I walked out empty handed.

I ended up with a duffel coat and a 60/40 parka. (Non-Orvis purchases.)


----------



## tocqueville (Nov 15, 2009)

Is the 60/40 one of those mt ranier parkas?


----------



## hardline_42 (Jan 20, 2010)

tocqueville said:


> I wish I had had the same experience. I spent two hours at Orvis on Friday trying on the beaufort, the weekender, and the cruiser...only to walk out with a pair of gloves. I liked and want all three. The Barbour's more comfortable at the price of being more tent-like...I also like the slash/pocket handwarmers. But it's definitely a "look," and I'm not sure if it's for me. This will sound strange, but I imagine feeling self-conscious in the Barbour. I really like the Filson yet don't quite love it, in part because I'm not sure where it fits in, style-wise, perhaps because of its clear work-wear heritage. Plus my wife insists that I get the black, and I generally don't like black clothing.
> 
> Does this makes sense: I liked the Barbour better but am ambivalent about what I perceive to be a costumey-like aspect to it (this is my preppy costume), but I liked the idea of the Filson more.
> 
> I did really like the Cruiser...couldn't tell how warm it really is. Filson now makes them with lighter wool than before, so past exeperience of other owners might not be relevant.


I own several Barbours, including the Beaufort, and I own a Filson Double Mac.

The "idea" of the Filson is more enticing than the reality, IMO. I rarely ever wear it, and when I feel like the conditions are right (freezing, windy, heavy snow) I always wish I had worn something else. The quality of the wool is exceptional, but the design is very unrefined. The collar is too small to turn up against the wind and the front placket overlap is too narrow to keep the wind out. Unless you have gauntlet type gloves on over the sleeves, the lack of a cuff of any kind isn't so great either. I've had success wearing it while deer hunting, over several warm layers in dry, calm conditions. It's quiet and has enough pockets for what you need up in a tree. But I don't deer hunt much anymore. When I bought it, I was into the whole "workwear" thing and had much more opportunity to wear it. Now, it just sits in my closet until I have the guts to put it on the thrift exchange.

The Beaufort, on the other hand has been the opposite experience for me. The reality of its utility has gone far beyond my expectations. I can literally wear it anywhere: fishing, hiking or early season waterfowl hunting, over a Norwegian sweater and some colored cords on the weekend, or over a sport coat, tie and khakis to a site meeting at work. Its boxy profile is an added benefit as it allows you to layer very comfortably underneath it (the Filson is undersized in this respect, yet would benefit more from additional room than the Beaufort). I can wear it over an OCBD only, or throw on an Aran and a down vest under it for the coldest days of the year.

My advice is that, if you like the Barbour better, don't get hung up on the "costume" aspect. The use you give it will determine how "genuine" an item it ends up being in your wardrobe. The Filson, on the other hand, while not lacking in quality, will probably come off as more of a costume in DC.


----------



## hardline_42 (Jan 20, 2010)

tocqueville said:


> Is the 60/40 one of those mt ranier parkas?


Something like . The 60/40 refers to the cotton/nylon content of the outer shell. I've got an old Woolrich version and it's the bee's knees in wet/snowy conditions.


----------



## tocqueville (Nov 15, 2009)

hardline_42 said:


> I own several Barbours, including the Beaufort, and I own a Filson Double Mac.
> 
> The "idea" of the Filson is more enticing than the reality, IMO. I rarely ever wear it, and when I feel like the conditions are right (freezing, windy, heavy snow) I always wish I had worn something else. The quality of the wool is exceptional, but the design is very unrefined. The collar is too small to turn up against the wind and the front placket overlap is too narrow to keep the wind out. Unless you have gauntlet type gloves on over the sleeves, the lack of a cuff of any kind isn't so great either. I've had success wearing it while deer hunting, over several warm layers in dry, calm conditions. It's quiet and has enough pockets for what you need up in a tree. But I don't deer hunt much anymore. When I bought it, I was into the whole "workwear" thing and had much more opportunity to wear it. Now, it just sits in my closet until I have the guts to put it on the thrift exchange.
> 
> ...


Keep in mind that I neither hunt no fish. I live in a city, work as an analyst in an office building, and spend my free time mostly dragging my kids from place to place. Sometimes--not often enough--we go to country settings. But only sometimes.

I completely understand the comment about the "idea" of the Filson. That's largely what's driving my interest in it. The double mack never made much sense to me except in extreme conditions, when I'd probably rather be wearing something like Bean's Baxter State parka. The single mack works, but yes, in a very casual way.

By the way, when I tried on both the beaufort and the filson, I layered up big time just to see if it would work. Meaning, I wore, over an OBCD, a relatively thin wool sweater + an REI mid-weight fleece jacket, and I added to the barbour and the Filson their respective liners (a Mack vest liner in the case of the filson). Both worked fine, although the Barbour was the more comfortable of the two. Both are much better than the peacoat I currently have, which offers all the freedom of motion of body armor--only without any ballistic protection (!).

Your arguments re: Barbour are very sensible. That would be the prudent choice, it seems.


----------



## hardline_42 (Jan 20, 2010)

tocqueville said:


> ...spend my free time mostly dragging my kids from place to place...


Barbour wins on pocket arrangement and resistance to sticky hands and puke alone :biggrin:!


----------



## leisureclass (Jan 31, 2011)

IMHO there's a difference between wearing Work Boots when not working and a Barbour jacket when not hunting/riding. The former is kinda odd, and the later is totally normal and not at all costume-like. The difference comes in the semiotics, at least in the US, I don't know a single person who still thinks 'I'm headed to the country, better grab the Barbour.' Whereas work boots are still worn on the job site/the yard.


----------



## tocqueville (Nov 15, 2009)

hardline_42 said:


> Barbour wins on pocket arrangement and resistance to sticky hands and puke alone :biggrin:!


I read a review somewhere about how sippy cups remain vertical in the beaufort's pockets. That made me smile.


----------



## BiffBiffster (Jul 2, 2012)

hardline_42 said:


> Something like . The 60/40 refers to the cotton/poly content of the outer shell. I've got an old Woolrich version and it's the bee's knees in wet/snowy conditions.


The Woolrich version is what I picked up.

I was a bit surprised that the LL Bean, at least to me, was of a noticeable lower quality than the Woolrich. I expected they'd be more or less the same.


----------



## hardline_42 (Jan 20, 2010)

BiffBiffster said:


> The Woolrich version is what I picked up.
> 
> I was a bit surprised that the LL Bean, at least to me, was of a noticeable lower quality than the Woolrich. I expected they'd be more or less the same.


Bean is trying to recapture the popularity of the old Baxter State Parka with a cheaper look-a-like. I'm glad to hear the Woolrich is a good product. Mine is of old "Made in USA" stock but I would've also expected modern Bean and modern Woolrich to be neck-and-neck.


----------



## tocqueville (Nov 15, 2009)

hardline_42 said:


> Bean is trying to recapture the popularity of the old Baxter State Parka with a cheaper look-a-like. I'm glad to hear the Woolrich is a good product. Mine is of old "Made in USA" stock but I would've also expected modern Bean and modern Woolrich to be neck-and-neck.


I am generally uninterested in any of these modern Bean/Woolrich offerings and would rather pay more (or go gently used) for American-made or at least first world. It's irrational, but there it is.


----------



## BiffBiffster (Jul 2, 2012)

tocqueville said:


> I am generally uninterested in any of these modern Bean/Woolrich offerings and would rather pay more (or go gently used) for American-made or at least first world. It's irrational, but there it is.


I was very hesitant to purchase the current Woolrich 60/40 as, like you, I have a strong preference for US made clothing.

However, the STP deal (less than $50) was too good to pass up and I knew I could return it.

It's of generally good quality and truly puts the Bean version to shame.

OTH, O'Connell's has deadstock of the older US made Woolrich parkas. I couldn't find a size/color that I required/liked.


----------



## eyedoc2180 (Nov 19, 2006)

tocqueville said:


> I wish I had had the same experience. I spent two hours at Orvis on Friday trying on the beaufort, the weekender, and the cruiser...only to walk out with a pair of gloves. I liked and want all three. The Barbour's more comfortable at the price of being more tent-like...I also like the slash/pocket handwarmers. But it's definitely a "look," and I'm not sure if it's for me. This will sound strange, but I imagine feeling self-conscious in the Barbour. I really like the Filson yet don't quite love it, in part because I'm not sure where it fits in, style-wise, perhaps because of its clear work-wear heritage. Plus my wife insists that I get the black, and I generally don't like black clothing.
> 
> Does this makes sense: I liked the Barbour better but am ambivalent about what I perceive to be a costumey-like aspect to it (this is my preppy costume), but I liked the idea of the Filson more.
> 
> I did really like the Cruiser...couldn't tell how warm it really is. Filson now makes them with lighter wool than before, so past exeperience of other owners might not be relevant.


This is a GREAT set of comments by Toc. It reminds me of our Governor Christie's assertion, now famous but in a different context: "You don't HAVE to do this!" While I am happy with the Barbour purchase, I can definitely see your experience. Mrs. Eye saw flaws that I missed on the first try-on. It is a great relief to have decided not to make a dumb purchase on line. The advice and fitting session made the difference. If I didn't like what I saw, I would have stayed with the Columbia ski jacket. Costume-ish can be a problem, as you can drift towards looking like the kid who got beat up on the way to school. Moderation is the key, as well as avoiding the Thurston Howell III affect (and effect).


----------

